# Jonathan Warren The World Traveler



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

From shelter dog to globe hopping canine.









I have no idea what Amanda Klecker and Jeremy Simon are drinking but it sure ain't Dooky Doughnuts or even Starbucks$$$$$ but it reeks of massive wealth.




www.instagram.com/jonathanwarrenofficial/

You know what they say: Don't get mad, get a dog.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2020)

I'd say that dog hit the jackpot in the forever homes category!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

It's truly a dogs life when every day is a party.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey I just noticed something strange in that picture. Now there are two wealthy beyond all manner of human decency yuppies and one feloniously pampered dog. Now why are there three cups of whatever that high end goop is on the table? Puhleez don't tell me that mangy cur actually drinks out of that rather expensive China that cost more then some peoples homes. Tax them Joe B. Tax them hard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

So drinking that drink and letting the dog lick her lips after the has licked his bottom .  How do they get around the dog has to be quarantined 30 day rule in each country?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So drinking that drink and letting the dog lick her lips after the has licked his bottom .  How do they get around the dog has to be quarantined 30 day rule in each country?



Because money talks and poverty walks. It was an especially nice touch when Mrs. Moneybags alludes to just how many bistros allows superpup in their places. The same places that detest tourist and their kids. To be honest though it's not Jonathans fault that they rescued him from a shelter especially when he was going to be euthanized in a week. Now if Jonathan wanted retribution he'd have mommy human buy that shelter and fire the staff especially the guy who givesthe dogs the cocktail of death.


----------

